
Why I Am Switching to Secure ProtonMail - dboreham
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tjmccue/2018/10/31/why-i-am-switching-to-secure-protonmail-from-insecure-google-gmail
======
writepub
The free tier has a rather limited 500MB limit, but I guess that's all a small
company can give away, without the ability to monetize with ads.

~~~
cmacleod4
I looked at protonmail about 6 months ago but decided its free service was too
limited (no imap/pop3 access) and the paid service was too expensive. I ended
up going for [https://mailbox.org/en/](https://mailbox.org/en/) which is not
free but much cheaper, and seems to offer a reasonable level of security,
privacy and functionality.

------
waynecochran
ELI5: Encryption is a two-way street. If no one I want to correspond with uses
it, what good is it?

~~~
bootlooped
Proton Mail encrypts your mail at rest, and they do not store the decryption
keys, so theoretically Proton Mail cannot read your normal emails unless they
intercept and store them during sending or receiving. This is already a
benefit whether your contacts use encrypted email or not.

There is a way to send an encrypted message to any other email address, but
you have to share a password with them somehow, either by including a hint or
by some other channel. It is essentially encrypting and storing the message on
Proton Mail servers, and then giving the recipient a link to un-encrypt it
(they must know the password to do this). I'm not sure if this process is
zero-knowledge or not.

In addition all Proton Mail to Proton Mail emails are end-to-end encrypted.

These are not as good as if everybody used email encryption, and it was all
end-to-end zero-knowledge, but it's better than the status-quo, in my opinion
at least.

------
bhhaskin
I have been using ProtonMail for almost a year now and love it! Don't see any
reason to switch away. There are some concerns about ProtonMail being
proprietary, but with the smtp bridge I personally don't have any issues.

~~~
lighthazard
ProtonMail has significant quality of life issues that I wish they'd work on.

